# Baby monitor or security camera



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I am looking to invest in a good security camera or baby monitor to help out with watching the does in the kidding pen. The kidding pen is about 150 feet from the house and a cable though do-able is not practical. What is a good wireless???


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine is a GE wireless from Lowes. Have had it for awhile. It was never hooked up till the kids strated arriving. Works great. Has a 250 feet range. Has sound, night vision and color viewing,and motion. There are some from Uniden that have further range.


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.lightinthebox.com/c/ip-s...&adword_tar=&gclid=CLz3pJuaj7YCFc9AMgodb2cA3A


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Get both. I wouldn't be without my baby monitor, I can clip it on my jeans pocket to go out to the garden, walk over to my sisters. A monitor has you starring at a screen only...I do like it, but it wouldn't wake me up at night like a baby monitor does right next to my ear. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have the 2 camera system from Uniden. It's range is 300' and we are at the limit. I love it! And I actually like it better than the traditional baby monitor; less static, doesn't beep annoyingly when you are out of range. The sound is so clear, you can hear the goat berries hitting the straw. Night vision is awesome and I think you can zoom in, too, but we didn't use that feature. Our stall is 12' x 12" and we had a view of the entire stall.


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

Can the cameras be used in a metal barn? I have considered getting one, but I would hate to go through the work and expense only to find out that it cant transmit through the barn.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

nlhayesp said:


> Can the cameras be used in a metal barn? I have considered getting one, but I would hate to go through the work and expense only to find out that it cant transmit through the barn.


I believe so, Nancy. Ours is wood, but the walls are very thick and it still transmits. At first, I thought I needed some kind of booster, but my husband played with the antenna and it works great.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I loved having the baby monitors! It took hubs awhile to get used to them on at night. One night a doe did go into labor and he woke me up! I really need to replace them 
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Our house has a metal roof as does the barn, no transmission problems with either, although I do not have metal walls. Vicki


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I have both as well. We have metal siding on the house and a metal
barn. Hasn't seemed to interfere with reception. Cameras are wireless
and I can have up to four different ones. It is a Clover brand (Wisecomm)
I got it on ecost.com, but they don't have that model anymore. I 
have been very pleased with it and would guess that a different
model (they look the same) would work as well.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

The Uniden wireless system is excellent. You can still find the less expensive (under $200) ones online although they're now selling a $350 model at Sam's that has a 7.5" monitor. Since you can run the monitor through your computer (or television), I'm not sure what advantage you'd have with the larger monitor. It also comes with software that will allow you to access it online, so if I wanted to keep an eye on the goats from work I could do so. Ours came with two cameras, but you can add two more for a total of four if you want to. It's a model UDW155. It says it will transmit up to 500 ft, but our (metal) barn isn't that far from our house. 

Caroline


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have the under $200 model. Works great.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And check out harborfrieght.com I did get mine in the store, but under $100.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 11, 2013)

I have the Uniden and also a metal barn.. I MUST have the door open, and the camera rigged right next to the door to receive signal - door closed; no signal. No good on a cold night.
I also cannot have the receiver in the house or it loses signal. I have it propped outside a window, but on the inside of the screen. The disk would aslo not work to rig it up to my laptop like I had hoped.

Waste of money, in my opinion, but it's better than nothing. I will be purchasing a new one when I can find one I like. Tried a baby monitor - same deal. Just returned that to Amazon today actually. Can you tell I'm bitter?


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been using the baby monitor we use for our baby who is now 14 months so I feel he can be without it when my goats are close to kidding! It is a motorola with a video screen so you can listen and watch. I think they claim 550+ foot range, well our barn is about 600ft and it makes it that far. I do have to keep the receiver in one of the rooms by the window or I won't get reception. I think it all depends on how many walls you have to go through as well. Our barn is metal although the front doors are wood with big windows.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 11, 2013)

Cindy, didn't you say that you were going to purchase something more for your camera to see if it would work better?? I can't remember what Ziggy had suggested; I assume it worked? Can you share with me what it was?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Blackbird said:


> Cindy, didn't you say that you were going to purchase something more for your camera to see if it would work better?? I can't remember what Ziggy had suggested; I assume it worked? Can you share with me what it was?


Yes, but what I bought couldn't attach to it. My husband moved the antenna on the camera a bit and then it worked just fine in most parts of the house.


----------

